# Help, I need suggestions and a link to a website



## Black Magic (May 28, 2004)

We have minis and I never thought we'd have anything but minis. However, I fell in love with this gorgeous mare that has World Champions on both sides of her pedigree. There is one problem..... she is 14.3 hands, not quite pony and not quite big enough to be the QH that her current owner would have liked her to be. The people that currently own her have gorgeous QH stallions that are 17.3 hands, and so they just don't want to keep her as a foundation mare, so I'm getting her. Her current owner is a dear friend, so I feel like she's a gift. I never expected to own such a lovely horse, let alone a mare.

However, as she is extremely well kept and I doubt our current ability to provide (stable wise) for her as she is provided for now, I'm going to keep her at her current farm and board her until I can provide for her as well as she is provided for now. (The girl has her own shower room to use after she exercises). The kids and I have ridden her, and had no problems and she's only been ridden for a week before we started riding her. She is soooo easy going. She lunges on command without a lunge line. If I didn't know better, I'd think she was a 12 year old with years of training.

Now for the question. As someone who has never boarded before, let alone own a full size horse, let alone a horse with an awesome pedigree, what the heck do I need to provide for her while she is boarding there? I understand tack... but what about blankets, fly sheets, (there are no flies at this place.. auto fly spray system in the ceiling of the barn... grooming items, etc???

I would like to give our friend the impression that I am well prepared (which I feel I'm not) to see that this horse is well taken care of. It's a full board situation, and the husband is a ferrier, so no hoofs to worry about much.

Could you all, who have boarded horses, tell me what people brought with their horse that made you think, these are good horse owners?

And if anyone has links to where I can purchase over the internet horse supplies I'd appreciate it very much. She's barely larger then a pony at 14.3 hands and now three years old... but I think she's Perfect! Oh, when she was a yearling she was turned out with mini donkeys, she does not have one blemish on her, she's just a very well conditioned shiny black and white mare.

Thanks in Advance,

Lynn

Sorry to rattle on, but as you can tell, I'm excited!!!!


----------



## Farmhand (May 29, 2004)

Just do a google search for equine tack. There are tons of places.

http://www.jeffersequine.com/ssc/

http://www.equinesupplydirect.net/

http://www.weaverleather.com/tack/

This is just a few. HTH


----------



## ponygirltx (May 29, 2004)

Also, Ebay is fun and has all kinds of tack and then there's www.countrysupply.com.........Happy shopping!!!!!

Jamie


----------



## Black Magic (May 29, 2004)

Thanks so very much. I'm just a coward on dealing with internet sales unless I know that someone else has had experience with that company... does that make sense? Also... I have no clue what to buy for her at this point! Lol..

Thanks for the links,

Lynn


----------



## rabbitsfizz (May 31, 2004)

I would buy the best of everything that you can afford. Do not try and impress the people at the boarding stable with your knowledge, impress them with your desire to do right, and to learn. If they see your shiny new tack items they will know you are new to all this so ask, ask, ask. There will be one or two who are 'snotty' but you'll find that, as with minis, most are helpful and friendly. Are you starting at square one with this? Do you have tack for her? I would start with basics like a grooming kit, a good Halter ( I love Hamilton's) lead rope etc and build on this as you get suggestions. Does she need rugs? You might get them second hand, look on the info board at the stable, when people buy a bigger horse they often have rugs, good rugs, for sale. Does she need a fly sheet? I don't use them as my horses think it's hilarious to undress one another- had a 28" mare undress a Welsh Cob gelding then jumped on the rug and rolled it in to the dirt. I won't tell you how much it cost!!! Do you know your mares rug size? ASK, ASK,ASK. Oh, and congratulations on your new horse, she sounds lovely!!


----------



## showoffs (Jun 1, 2004)

Congrats Lynn!

Don't be afraid to ask your friend. I know that I would be much happier helping a new person who asks for help then one who pretends to have a lot of knowledge when they really don't. Also, it could save you a lot of money by not buying unneeded or the wrong things.

Shannon


----------



## Marty (Jun 8, 2004)

OH poo poo, I've had registered quarter horses that we also 14.3......not a thing wrong with that. They are the "older foundation" horses that I was very proud to have before the breed jumped into being 99.9% thoroughbred.

OK look, Rabitsfizz is so on the money.

When I ran a boarding/training facility, the boarders furnished all their own stuff. I furnished the feed, hay, water, bedding, and the labor.

They furnish the grooming tools, the shampoos and conditioners, etc, sheets, blankets and any extras such as viatmins or hoof stuff like Rainmaker etc. and of course all their own tack.

If you want them to add vitamins for instance, you should provide them and ask they feed them to your horse's ration.

State Line tack has a good quality and variety of stable clothes at good prices. I used a lot of their sheets and blankets. www.statelinetack.com

and a 14.3 horse would take approximate a size 76 but measure to be sure. Go for the belly band whenever you can. You can turn them out in those and they stay in place very well. Hamilton horses are the best you can get, and do order one with a side clip and adjustable noseband. And lead rope. The former owner may have things that she wants to sell to you with this horse. Seeing as how the rest of the horses are so big, she may have things already for this horse that she no longer needs. So just ask about them first.

Now just one thing: don't forget that this is YOUR horse. It''s good to keep your ears and eyes open, but don't let anyone lead you around by the nose like you don't have a right either. You are paying for a service. Don't feel inadequate. You just bought one heck of a great horse.

Meanwhile, If you need help with tack just let me know.


----------

